# 8096DF - Autoclose



## TheAirRove (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi fellow Rapido owners,

Dose anyone own an 8096 DF, 55th edition, if so would you mind confirming or otherwise, that when configured in the dashboard options menu the doors auto lock once above a certain speed.

Mine does not not!!!

They can be locked manually from the dash button though, including the Hab door

Both of my previous Ducato based MH?s locked the doors once upto about 12mph and was a useful safety feature

My dealer says Rapido did not implement this feature in the Fiat body computer, but left it in the menu - very strange

Would be good to know if others have the same experience 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why would you want the doors locked above 12mph ?? When STATIONARY I can understand to stop anyone opening the door from the outside, but who is going to open your doors whilst you are driving??

Some will say it’s a “safety issue” but these days everyone in a vehicle must wear a seatbelt so no-one is going to fall out are they?? also have you ever tried opening a vehicle door above 15mph?? It’s VERY difficult to get further than just ajar.

Just asking!

Andy


----------



## TheAirRove (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Andy,

The thing about 12mph is that once you drive away and reach 12mph, the doors lock & STAY locked if you stop at say traffic lights, to prevent just as you say anyone getting in, especially through the Hab door, they can of course be opened anytime from inside

Cheers


----------



## Matolb (May 27, 2016)

Hello
I have a 9083 DF 2008 and the autoclose work perfectly when I reached for about 20 km/h.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought the auto door locking was introduced to stop doors bursting open in a collision, keeping the occupants inside the vehicle.


----------



## MickAm (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, I have the new 7096F
The doors auto lock just after setting off.

It’s a good safety feature as previously mentioned, doors cannot be opened when stopping at traffic lights etc.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

My 2014MY Rapido 7065FF also auto locks the doors just after you set off


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I thought the auto door locking was introduced to stop doors bursting open in a collision, keeping the occupants inside the vehicle.


ALL passenger vehicles have been fitted with "anti-burst" door catches (note not locks) for many many years now! I cannot EVER recall attending a crash where the doors have burst open, in fact it's the reverse, they get wedged SHUT and can be an absolute ******* to get open.

That's why I have one of those "window hammers" fixed alongside my seat so IF I ever am in the situation I can smash the SIDE window to get out. Don't ever try to smash a windscreen, they are all laminated these days and a sledge hammer won't smash them enough to gain access.

Plus of course most vehicles now have electric windows so, in the event of the battery being smashed in a crash, you cannot operate them!!

Andy


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

All the doors in my Vectra Estate (2005) autolock as soon as I pull away and remain locked until I remove the ignition key, unless I press a release switch on either front door.

Some areas we drive through in the motor home remind me to press the door lock but this only operates the cab doors; our hab door is manual but we usually remember to lock it before setting off.

Carrying one of those hammers is a great idea, Andy, I'll have a search and buy one for each of our family vehicles.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

On the coachbuilt models autoclose is a standard function of the cab. Perhaps as a cost cutting exercise Rapido do not enable it on their A class 8*** series but do on the more expensive 9*** series?


----------



## ATVRobert (Oct 22, 2019)

I have a Rapido 8086DF-2019, it does not have auto lock on the doors


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hallo Robert, welcome to the forum. And thanks for your input.


----------

